# (WIP) Spoken Word about gratitude and acceptance



## Deleted member 27861 (Jan 29, 2020)

_Bah! Confrontation!

Life IS confrontation. An inevitable part of it.

Confrontation is, one of the many spices that life has.

If you’re afraid of confrontation, then you’re afraid of life. And if you’re afraid of life, then how can you possibly expect yourself to live? How can you live out all the other spices, both good and bad, that the world has to offer you?

Perhaps the problem is not your fear of confrontation, for it can come in many forms both hostile or calm, antagonistic or mutual, violently or peacefully.

The same can be said for sadness, anger, lust, loneliness, confusion, being lost, failing despite giving it your all, being punished time and time again. All good things in life are as much of a fact of it as all the bad things. You cannot experience one without the other, and the thought that you can is ludicrous.

Therefor, attempting to hide from the possibility of being humiliated or rejected or turned away, only strengthens the blow of these things when they inevitably occur, and they will. For you will have weakened yourself and refrained from action when you could have done something about it.

In the end, you will gain no sympathy, and those who will try to offer it and help you, will be burned out and give up on you. For they are only human. Flawed, advance apes. Intelligent, but no less animal than that cat or dog that you love so dearly, despite it ripping up your couch, shitting on the floor, and humping everything in sight.

But the world has so much to offer, it would be a shame for you to let your fear of others treatment of you, and your own fear of your own capacity for destruction and lack of control over it, stop you from truly living.

Perhaps that’s what you were trying to accomplish by becoming a vagabond. Forcing yourself into a sink-or-swim type situation, where you would have no choice but to stand up to all of the horrors and challenges of the world around you at full-force, or crawl into the alleyway or the woods, and die.

So, continue to look for those greener pastures. Continue to slave away while you work towards your ultimate goals, for it is your nature to slave away and bare the weight and pain of existence if you are to be an equal or a superior to others.

But make sure to take time to embrace the great things in life.

If you don’t have a spouse and children, be happy that you are a free agent in life. If you do have someone special in your life, hold onto them and treat them right. Don’t let go unless they ask you to, or you begin to see yourself choking them.

If you don’t have kids and still live with your parents, try to take at least a moment to appreciate that you don’t have a child to worry about, and that you have parents that love you and tolerate you enough to help you.

If you do have kids and have your own home, embrace the fact that these wonderful creations of yours are in your life, and pray that you will forever love them unconditionally. Embrace your capacity as a human being to carry the world on your shoulders and keep these creations of yours alive.

If you have children and live with your parents, be grateful that they, at the very least, have a home, even if you aren’t able to provide one for them.

If you have no home but kids, hold them close, and guard them with your life. You will to give them a good life will keep you going.

If you have no home and no children, embrace the freedom, and immerse yourself into every little beauty the world has the offer, for it can keep you from going into dark places of the mind that you may never come back from.

If you have place in a community, be grateful for that community and those people. For finding a place and people of belonging is an incredibly difficult feat for some people to perform. Don’t be quick to let go of them, unless they want to be let go of.

If you have no place in the world, waste no time. Expand your horizon physically or metaphorically, and gain as much from these experiences as possible.

If all else fails, find comfort in knowing that life is short and temporary._​


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 30, 2020)

Inspiring! Thank you.


----------



## Syntaxerror (Jan 30, 2020)

This is very insightful.


----------

